# Have we got 40k fatigue?



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone else feel they are getting overloaded with the hobby at the moment? G.W and F.W and B.L are churning out product which is a good thing but I'm feeling a little left behind, I have not even got 6th ed rules yet! Now real life is a big factor but all the new shiney to choose from and my huge sprue pile that needs painted makes the hobby to me a little daunting at the moment, post count is down on the forum and I'm wondering is there a bit 40k burnout amongst the community at the moment, not just on the forum but actual hobby and gaming are people getting many games in?

Your thoughts please.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like a good enough theory.

Personally, I'm currently coiled like a spring to get to work on some things but a lack of decent amounts of "sit down" time are preventing me from doing so.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

The new codex is getting me back to work on my ironhands. Just need more money and free time right now. once I get up to speed, ill shift back to my other two armies.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

It's all going a bit fast for me too. I have so many army ideas whenever a codex is released that at the moment I have like 5 or 6 concepts in mind using the new books but can't decide what to do but I see this as a positive thing actually as anything that allows players more choice is a good thing.

All these codices/codexes/whatever-the-plural-is are doing a number on my wallet though :blackeye:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I know how you feel. It seems that there is so much out there that is new and interesting but looking at what is currently on (and under) our playroom work table, we are currently holding off temptation and attempting to work out a plan to deal with what we currently have! And by we, I mean the daughter and myself "splitting" tasks on the painting front! Looks like we'll be busy till at least X'mas at the rate we are going at the moment!!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm the complete opposite nowadays, all this new junk....err 40k stuff just has me shaking my head, so it don't bother me


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been trying to slow down anyway. I went through a stage where I had almost 600 infantry in varying states of incompleteness. I have dealt with most of that over the last few years and am down to about 9 marines, 10 necrons, 18 demonettes,6 seekers, 5 bikes and 5 oblits to complete. I have finished all my big projects and have 2 more coming, a peturabo conversion and thunderbolt conversion. I am purposefully taking it slow and trying to avoid the new developments. I never want that much unpainted grey on my desk again.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

A little bit. I'm actually going into fantasy a bit (Wood Elves FTW!) because of how crazy everything is. I'll still play (even expanding my IG) but until either theirs or the BA codex comes out, I'm going to be slowing down a great deal with 40k.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't say I'm overwhelmed with GW products. I have a couple of units and vehicles to paint. I'm mostly buying things I look forward to painting when I have free time again. 

I think GW is finally producing products as fast as the gamers said they wanted them. 

Seems ironic to be overwhelmed when players have been calling for this rate of production for years.

I feel somewhat left behind by forge world, but that's only because I can't justify the expense of the books, minis, and shipping. But they are awesome.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm the opposite at the moment - usually i like to do one project at a time but i currently have about 6 on the go.

I've started playing games again though, so that's the main reason. Modelling and painting are still my first love, but a fun game with some mates now and again certainly spurs me on.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got college occupying my time right now, so projects and friends take more precedent than 40k (also partly because, without a car, I can't really attend gatherings or get to a game store easily). I'm not really fatigued with it though, I still lay on my bed and read the Chaos Marine codex about every night, thinking of new lists and tactics. I'm happy 40k is expanding (very happy to see the Night Lords are getting Forge World love, finally), but I understand the point. It's almost like missing an episode of a television show, you're scrambling to not only find time for the new episode but also to rewatch the old one before hand.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

im not to overwhelmed, as i dont ever feel the need to RUSH out and buy the latest. although im starting to not like the way the game is going..just to much twin linked and re-rolls for this and that is starting to make it boring for me. 

as for the post..i try to post or reply where i can. but for me when you post something and nobody replies you kinda think well whats the point. i.e modelling & painting you can have 300 views and not 1 comment. if you view it give a little comment, good or bad, then i think people will post more often. just a theory


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I fuckin' love it. Got a new tactical squad for $20 below retail after shipping off eBay the other night. Since I have played BA for so long and there are so many new marine codices, any unpainted models can be painted up whatever new faction I'd like to see represented on my table top. Basically, I went from having ~6k of BA to having 1.5k of DA, 1.5K of IF and 3k of BA...I buy the occasional thing to bulk out my lists as I see appropriate, but all these new books are perfectly useful for me. FW is pretty to look at, but I just can't justify spending that amount of cash at this point in my financial life whereas I already have the SM models.

I do wish that I could game more, but as much as I want to I just can't bring myself to go out to the local GW. That limits me to a few friends that I know who play, and we all have lives and jobs that keep us from playing more. I've been thinking about planning (or borrowing) a protracted campaign to give us goals for our games when we do play as opposed to just smashing our armies off each other as fast as we can to get the max amount of games in. I just wish the local GW was less lame.

...and as far as my involvement with the board, just look at my post count compared to my join date. Be the change you want to see k:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'm in the opposite corner as well - Having both my Daemon army and my CSM army to look at, I have so many models and things I want to try out. I simply don't know where to start!

I have to put a limit on myself to not go out and buy all kinds of models. I promised myself to paint what I have left _(1 Heldrake, 1 Daemon prince, 20 Pink horrors and 1 Herald of Tzeentch) _before I buy anymore. 

I wish I got to play more though - All my playmates are either in school, new jobs or the like so they're all so tired xD


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't really have any 40k fatigue. Ive already accepted that it is a life-long hobby so I don't plan on ever being tired of it. 

As far as post count goes, I was thinking about it the other day actually, and I've noticed it's been down ever since the site got hacked by that crazy Russian. It seems like it was down for so long that all but the old timers pretty much left. So I don't think that's due to fatigue.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Fatigue? Yeah, you might call it that.

I have decided that x5 40k armies are enough. I am still working towards finishing them all but once that is done that is it for me and 40k. I am slowly branching off into Malifaux which requires only tiny amounts of models and paint time in comparison. 

But the deciding factor was when I sat down a few weeks ago and thought if I would ever really use more than my 5 armies for 40k. I decided no. With those 5 armies I can have so much variation and enjoyment, that buying anymore would be pointless, because I simply wouldn't have time to play them all or model and paint them all. So what is the point?

Also, me and my wife are going to be moving to rural BC in a couple of years to build a small off-the-grid microfarm and homestead: I doubt very much I will be continuing wargaming on any level from that point on lol Too isolated and too busy with other stuff. 
So why would there be any point in continuing to collect model after model and army after army when I am on a time limit anyway? 
In short, I have recognised I won't be doing wargaming forever, so the "fatigue" as the OP puts it has become very apparent and clear to me, so I have dramatically begun to cutback. In the past I would just have a "gotta catch 'em all" mentality, but have realised how pointless and lacking in self-control that is for my situation...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the community as a whole is kind of burned out because it is just not this forum that post count is low. Many other forums that I am on also are really down on post counts as well. 

I also still do not have the new 6th edition rule book and not sure I will get it anytime soon. I am starting to build a couple of new armies so they are going to be taking up my time more than playing right now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> I also still do not have the new 6th edition rule book and not sure I will get it anytime soon. I am starting to build a couple of new armies so they are going to be taking up my time more than playing right now.


I mean this earnestly: how do you build an army without knowing the rules behind using it?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I mean this earnestly: how do you build an army without knowing the rules behind using it?


As collecting the armies and painting them is all part of the fun, there is a guy who frequents G.W Dublin, buys lots of minis paints fantastically and has no interest in playing the game, just likes painting models


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> has no interest in playing the game, just likes painting models


This is pretty much what I do. The last dice I rolled in a 40k game was in 2001. I was out of the 40k scene until about 2007 and I would honestly prefer to play Warmachine. 

The speed that 40k is progressing these days deters me a whole lot. PP feels grounded and accessible.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess I see a distinction between 'painting up a new army' and 'building a new army'.



Logaan said:


> The speed that 40k is progressing these days deters me a whole lot. PP feels grounded and accessible.


The speed at which they are catching up old codices (and models) with the current rule set doesn't seem grounded or accessible? I'm elated that they are actually trying to push out updated rules, and the speed at which they are doing it is borderline madness in terms of time to me. Are you simply unsure of what will happen when the codices are updated and the models are out?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The speed is great for the old codexes, but do you honestly think GW will stop there?

As soon as most are done there will be a new edition invalidating everything


I'd like it if there were say at least 3 months a year with no big release just updating old models or filling in gaps and the schedule to calm some what

I think the crazy rush makes it hard for the community to keep up


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Until the codices are updated and we hear those rumours sprout that just sounds like some solid GW distrust. We've had 4 years minimum between rulebooks thus far.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Barnster said:


> The speed is great for the old codexes, but do you honestly think GW will stop there?
> 
> As soon as most are done there will be a new edition invalidating everything
> 
> ...



I hope they do not release a new edition as soon as the codices are all updated, because at this rate we would be looking at a new edition every 2-3 years. That would be an absolute joke. 

I think the breakneck speed they are releasing stuff could also be a reason I am not bothering to collect anymore 40k...Malifaux may well take over now. Less time consuming, less shit to keep up with...


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Less time consuming, less shit to keep up with...


Word.

This is why I am returning to Warmachine.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*hugs warzone* soon.......soon it'll happen again.....soon....


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel it alright I haven't been able to get myself to contineu my army project for over a year, now I'm hoping that once my 3 months as an Intern in england are over I will be able to continieu spirited. but we'll see what times bring.

in the meantime tho in the past 3 months I've read almost 25 warhammer 40.000 related books including the horus heresy. as well as having done a little work on my homebrew writtings.

so maybe not that fatigued


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

You guys sound like great customers. It doesn't matter what GW release, if it isn't relevant to the army I'm currently working on then I'm not buying it

I love to speed everything is being released at these days, I'm waiting for the new tyranid codex


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I have stopped playing other than once every few months but this is more due to the local 40k scene dying. I do like the fact they seem to be pushing out codexs with the intent to get them all to up to date. 

After that I do not think they will instantly dump a new edition on us though. I think they are going to hump the supplement system for all it is worth for the next couple years.  It gives them the ability to get the most money possible out of 6th before they start the whole cycle again with 7th.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Be better customers if GW didn't treat them like a gullible sack of shit


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I'm focusing on the Horus Heresy atm, that's getting me more excited than 40k or Fantasy. I do perhaps want a new 40k army, something alien I can do for Armies on Parade, but atm I'm struggling to decide what though.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually cut down at this time of year anyway as time restraints and work kicks in and poor light reduces painting time but even if I didn't the cost of the hobby means I have reduced the amount of hobby stuff I get drastically.
While the bombardment of new mini's is nice I don't play 6th often as I don't really like it so gaming time is reduced too.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> The last dice I rolled in a 40k game was in 2001.


I could've sworn it was later than that. But I've had lots of beer since then so I could well be wrong..... :drinks:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> I could've sworn it was later than that. But I've had lots of beer since then so I could well be wrong..... :drinks:


Yup, 2001 with my old vanilla marines. Next time I gamed regularly was Warmachine from 2006 onwards. 

I did dabble with 6mm Napoleonics but the rulebook forced me into a coma.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure it can be attributed to 'fatigue'. 

What we have going on here is GW's long overdue hauling of ass to bring everything up to date (and bring out some stupid Space Marine units in the process). 

So, it's not so much that we are bored of 40k, it's just we've all waited so long for this sort of over-haul to happen, we're just taking up positions of 'about time' rather than those of excitement. 

Simple fact of the matter is that over the last decade, GW has allowed certain parts of the 40k universe to rush ahead. The Rulebooks we've had have all had blatant flaw, they pushed the meta-game from being fairly open to incredibly streamlined (Rhino+Melta=win). Now, since they have brought out a new aspect of the game (Flyers), it's give them a platform to make some other changes.

So, as much as I am enjoying the serious put-out rate of the aging strumpet that is GW... IMO, they owe it to us for being, for the most part, loyal and returning customers - especially those of us who played throughout the 90s and before.

I'm not going to proof-read this post... so it could be a load of crap in some peoples eyes!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

For me it's not fatigue, more overload and not that it's a bad thing. 

It's overload for men because, well first up I'm a slow painter, I'm not a gold painter at all, and paint my models one at a time because even though I'm not a good painter, if I paint them to a point I'm happy with then I feel better. 

But for me, it's overload simply because of my armies and how they have fallen in the release schedule. I collect DE, Nidzilla, Iron Hands and Sisters. For the most part my DE and Sisters are fine and done. But with all the Iron Hands stuff: New codex, new models, new FW Iron Hands models, Massacre. New Dark Elf stuff for me to mix into my Dark Eldar, with Tyranids up next. I just don't have enough money to buy everything that's come out and will by coming out. So I'm gaming less, but painting and assembling more. That's all. 

My local GW will be starting a campaign in a few weeks so it be taking that up to get me gaming. So for me it's not fatigue just overload and lack of money.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm finding now i have more money to buy all the shiny things but i cant get into the game anymore, sure i like the modeling side of things but the game itself just seems abit meh to me now. 
I still lurk the forums and touch the plastic crack now and then but unless something really wow's me my minis will stay in the box in a cupboard collecting dust for the foreseeable future


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say I am enjoying the revitalized feel to the game. Since flyers were introduced it makes for much more entertaining games. The speed of codex release, although much faster than previously produced, will mean that everybody will have a similar power level, depending on your force selection. I have managed to keep up with buying the codexes so far and intend to get each one as they are released.

Now game wise I play around 2 times a month, or more if I am going to a tournament. I always have at least one army project on the go and try to find time for painting or building. I would play more at home if revilo44 played more, but he generally finds other stuff to do instead of playing his old man


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> I did dabble with 6mm Napoleonics but the rulebook forced me into a coma.


I remember the shares in Alliance Wine went up considerably during that period :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> I promised myself to paint what I have left (1 Heldrake, 1 Daemon prince, 20 Pink horrors and 1 Herald of Tzeentch) before I buy anymore.


And yeah, as a quick note, I totally failed this. Just bought 20 Plaguebearers, 1 Herald of Nurgle and a CSM Terminator Lord.

I suck


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's the joy of being a miniature painter Nord :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nordicus said:


> And yeah, as a quick note, I totally failed this. Just bought 20 Plaguebearers, 1 Herald of Nurgle and a CSM Terminator Lord.
> 
> I suck


Repeat after me, "Hello, my name is Nordicus, and I am a plastic crack addict." :grin:

Maybe we should start a support group.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Maybe we should start a support group.


I thought we'd already joined one? :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> I thought we'd already joined one?


No, this place facilitates our addiction. It's like heroin junkies joining a group to compare track marks.

I suppose this place wouldn't last too long if we all "got clean", which is counter intuitive to what we're trying to do at the moment, so I'll just keep on jonesing for a score for the good of Heresy.:thank_you:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I just started a wood elf army, and I saw this thread again. Maybe this is why...


----------

